# Firefox ne se lance plus



## JLB21 (28 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

J'utilise peu ce navigateur, juste pour aller sur le site des impôts. J'ai voulu le lancer aujourd'hui, sans succès. L'icône saute une seule fois dans le dock et il ne se passe rien.

Pourtant, Firefox se lance depuis ma cession Invité.

Je suis sous 10.6.4 et j'ai la dernière version de Firefox. A la suite d'un problème mineur, j'ai réinstallé complètement SL il y a quelques jours (sans redémarrer sur le DVD) et effectué toutes les dernières mises à jour.

La console me rapporte ceci : 
28/08/10 17:34:50	com.apple.launchd.peruser.502[174]	com.apple.launchd.peruser.502	([0x0-0x3a03a].org.mozilla.firefox[301]) Exited with exit code: 1
Malheureusement, je suis incapable de comprendre ce que cela signifie.

J'ai essayé de lancer également la version 4 de Firefox. Un message me dit : Profil manquant. Le profil Firefox ne peut être chargé. Il est peut-être manquent ou inaccessible.

Pourtant le dossier 'Profiles' existe bien dans Maison-Bibliothèque-Application Support-Firefox.

J'ai essayé de le remplacer par une copie du dossiers de ma cession Invité, de même que le fichier .plist, sans succès&#8230;

Une idée ou suggestion ?



----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet, et plus précisément de navigateur. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête de ce forum ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

La solution radicale, tu vires tout (Firefox et tout ce qui peut s'y rapporter) après avoir sauvegardé tes marques-pages, puis tu le réinstalles.


----------



## JLB21 (30 Août 2010)

C'est effectivement ce que j'avais fait. Sans succès
Mais, comme cela fonctionnait sur mon compte invité, j'ai comparé le dossier Compte-Library de ce-dernier avec celui de mon compte utilisateur.
Et je me suis aperçu que le dossier Library de mon compte utilisateur ne comportait pas de dossier 'Caches'.

Aussitôt le dossier Caches recréé, Firefox a immédiatement fonctionné.

A noter que Google Earth ne se lance pas non plus s'il ne trouve pas de dossier Caches dans Users-Library

Merci quand même pour ta suggestion.


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Août 2010)

Bah de rien, vu que tu as réussi à résoudre ton problème tout seul.


----------

